# Need help with putting on skin!!!



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My skins arrived today from Decal Girl!!!! Yayyy!!! I tried to find the answer on Decal Girls's site, but it doesn't say. Should I pull off the little pieces of skins that would cover the buttons with tweezers 1st while it is on the paper back. Then peal the rest of the skin off to place on my kindle?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

> Need help with putting on skin!!!


 Step #1: Crawl back into the womb. You're not done yet.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Toby said:


> My skins arrived today from Decal Girl!!!! Yayyy!!! I tried to find the answer on Decal Girls's site, but it doesn't say. Should I pull off the little pieces of skins that would cover the buttons with tweezers 1st while it is on the paper back. Then peal the rest of the skin off to place on my kindle?


Yes, remove the not necessary bits first. Also you may want to download the screensaver first to help in aligning the design up with it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually, when I lifted the skin off the backing, alot of (not all) of the little cut outs stayed behind. I only needed to poke a few out by hand. I made a thread of pictures of putting the skin on my Kindle. You can see it here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,459.0.html

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Yes, remove the not necessary bits first. Also you may want to download the screensaver first to help in aligning the design up with it.


Or you could do what I did, which was try to put it on and then notice that a bunch of those little things were still there and try to take them off with the skin half applied. 

Not being smart enough to think it through first, I just dived right in.

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Actually, when I lifted the skin off the backing, alot of (not all) of the little cut outs stayed behind. I only needed to poke a few out by hand. I made a thread of pictures of putting the skin on my Kindle. You can see it here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,459.0.html
> 
> L


Seriously?! ALL of mine stayed on there, I thought putting that skin on was a real pain! I hope I don't ever decide I don't like Van Gogh, because I don't ever want to take it off to put another one on!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you so much cat616, Betsy, & Leslie for your help! Not funny, Bacardi Jim. LOL! Yes, I did think of punching out the bits before, lifting up to see if any popped out or just place on Kindle & then remove the bits. I did bend the left corner in the paper/sheet lightly before posting here to see if any bits separated from the rest. Then worried that I might have put a bend in the skin. Okay, wish me luck! I'm not sure if I want to download the screensaver. I will save another one of my questions for that topic.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie, I posted a thank you for me for your link, but don't see it here, so I'm posting again. Thank you for your pics & comments. They really helped me have a plan of attack. Okay, now I'm going to put the skin on.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I DID IT!! I DID IT!!!!!  Hurray!! The top part was tricky for me, because when I placed it down, just a speck of the top protruded beyond the Kindle. It was so miniscue that nobody else would have noticed but me. Since it bothered me & unfortunately, I had already pressed it down more firmly into place, I gently pulled it off like a bandaid, low to the ground, so to speak. It came off just fine. I repositioned it much better & pressed, & it bonded just fine. No problems. It's beautiful!!!!!! It's the leopard spots skin. Now, that will go with my faux fur winter coats, my handbags, & belt if I ever wear it. I think I'll just leave the back naked, so when my Oberon velcro Cover comes, I'll stick that velcro directly on the naked back. I have the blue winter skin one here as well. It's so pretty. Now, still waiting for my Oberon Cover to arrive. Don't know if it will come later because of the big snow storm we are having here today in the east coast plus the holidays. BTW, power up your Kindles in case you lose electricity.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Great job Toby! The skins are forgiving if you put them on wrong at first. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats on your successfully skin application, Toby! I skinned the entire thing, and I popped out all the keyboard pieces (like Leslie, probably about 2/3 of them stayed on the paper when I pulled the big piece off), but it didn't occur to me that there were also holes in back for the speakers. Of course, I don't _use_ the speakers, so it really doesn't matter much. I dug the little pieces out of the speaker holes last week. Wonder of wonders, they were pretty close to the right place.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I felt like I was in an arts & crafts class. LOL! I agree, luvmy4brats, they are forgiving. I had 1 of the edges of the thinnner piece folded back & stuck, like tape, but I kept working at it with my fingernail & got it back to staight again before applying. Hey, you did a great job, then, marianner, in getting the skin on just right.


----------

